# Soft99 Wax



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone used this on their cars and does it do a decent job, apparently it’s Japanese so the instructions are easy ha  fair play though to TorqueGT there is a YouTube vid that gives a talk through. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I've used it on one of my cars and happy with the results - is long lasting and very easy to apply.

Be sure to use a very VERY light layer and buff it all off well as it does dry hard if you miss any of it in the buffing process.

David


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There are a number from that company (soft)

I always stock up when in Japan 

It;s £6 a tin so must not grumble


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow that is cheap, give us a shout next time your over  I’ll have a couple of pots ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I normally bring about 20 pots back for friends locally

There***8217;s another wax from them that has fusso but is made mainly for gtr in mind 

Friend of mine called the company to ask which one was correct 

Soft99 do change their waxes often


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

I use it, excellent product.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd recommend ioncoat naviwax which is also japanese if you're going to get soft99

ioncoat is a much easier application and removing process. the durability is actually a lot longer too


----------

